# Riprendere una sessione in ssh

## lsegalla

Due domande: 

1. Se mi connetto via ssh a una macchina e chiudo la finestra di terminale, poi è possibile riprendere la sessione nuovamente riaccedendo nuovamente via ssh alla macchina remota?

2. E' possibile riprendere quella sessione o vedere quel che è stato fatto anche in locale dalla macchina remota?

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao luca!

in che senso? tu vorresti ritornare nella stessa "sessione ssh"?

a che pro?

non ti è sufficiente ricollegarti in ssh?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lsegalla

mah, supponiamo che lancio un processo e chiudo per sbaglio la sessione

ecco che la vorrei riprendere per vedere come finisce

robe di questo tipo

----------

## riverdragon

Credo che se chiudi la sessione ssh anche i programmi che avevi in esecuzione terminino.

Dopo aver aperto la sessione ssh guarda se è presente screen, così puoi chiudere la sessione mentre la sessione di screen rimane aperta.

----------

## lsegalla

Grazie per la risposta. 

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo aver aperto la sessione ssh guarda se è presente screen, così puoi chiudere la sessione mentre la sessione di screen rimane aperta.

 

Qui però non mi è chiaro cosa intendi.

----------

## Scen

Per screen(ie) leggi pure qui (buona lettura  :Wink:  )

----------

## lsegalla

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per screen(ie) leggi pure qui (buona lettura  )

 

Bello bello, l'ho capito e provato e mi è utile. Però c'è una cosa: se io ad esempio lancio un "emerge qualcosa" quando il processo finisce la sessione si termina da sola, e io non ho visto le operazioni che son state fatte o gli errori che si son eventualmente verificati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Bello bello, l'ho capito e provato e mi è utile. Però c'è una cosa: se io ad esempio lancio un "emerge qualcosa" quando il processo finisce la sessione si termina da sola, e io non ho visto le operazioni che son state fatte o gli errori che si son eventualmente verificati.

 

C'e' sempre il log di emerge

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Bello bello, l'ho capito e provato e mi è utile. Però c'è una cosa: se io ad esempio lancio un "emerge qualcosa" quando il processo finisce la sessione si termina da sola, e io non ho visto le operazioni che son state fatte o gli errori che si son eventualmente verificati.

 

basta che anzichè lanciare 

```
screen emerge qualcosa
```

lanci semplicemente screen ed una volta dentro screen, lanci il comando di emerge. Dopo di che ti scolleghi dalla sessione di screen se vuoi e quando ha finito ti ci ricolleghi. 

Per avere la certezza di non perderti nulla però ti consiglio di configurare le direttive di elog a modo e di installarti elogv.

----------

## Kernel78

io mi apro (e tengo aperte) diverse sessioni contemporanee di screen con il comando

```
screen -RD <nomesessione>
```

per esempio ho una sessione che ho ciamato "emerge" dove lancio emerge (alla faccia della fantasia).

```
screen -RD emerge
```

mi crea la sessione se non esiste e mi ci collega se esiste, al suo interno lancio i comandi che mi servono, mi scollego con CTRL-A D e quando e dove serve mi ricollego sempre con lo stesso comando ...

----------

## lsegalla

Perfetto, ho capito. Pensavo che il comando fosse screenie, e quindi facevo tutto da dentro lì.

Poi ho capito che il comando era screen e lì ho seguito le vostre istruzioni e funziona in tutti i modi, vi ringrazio     :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

Oggi per la prima volta mi è apparso anche un errore di questo tipo: mi son connesso un paio di volte alla macchina in questione e poi da quando è uscito il seguente errore non ci son piu' riuscito. Dove posso andare a prendere informazioni?

```

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

@    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!

Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!

It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.

The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is

a7:93:a1:96:90:a6:d7:03:bd:36:2a:7b:e0:e5:fc:bf.

Please contact your system administrator.

Add correct host key in /home/luca/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.

Offending key in /home/luca/.ssh/known_hosts:2

RSA host key for 192.168.1.252 has changed and you have requested strict checking.

Host key verification failed.

```

L'unica cosa che ho fatto probabilmente è stato tirar giu' l'interfaccia di rete nella macchina remota (da quella postazione) e probabilmente era cambiato anche l'IP della scheda di rete.

In giro ho trovato che poteva essere qualcosa di collegato a udev, ma ho la versione recente su entrambe le macchine... altre informazioni non ne ho trovate........

----------

## lsegalla

La soluzione era piu' semplice del previsto: 

- sulla macchina remota ho fatto generare delle nuove chiavi (che penso non servisse)

- sulla macchina che usavo per connettermi invece ho tolto il contenuto del file /home/MIOUTENTE/.ssh/known_hosts

Detto questo all'accesso successivo le due macchine si son riscambiate le chiavi e tutto e andato come doveva.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> - sulla macchina remota ho fatto generare delle nuove chiavi (che penso non servisse)
> 
> - sulla macchina che usavo per connettermi invece ho tolto il contenuto del file /home/MIOUTENTE/.ssh/known_hosts

 

Infatti la prima operazione non serve basta la seconda come ti dice ssh

 *Quote:*   

> Add correct host key in /home/luca/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.

 

----------

## lsegalla

già... in realtà potrebbe tornarmi piu' comodo inserire l'host key piuttosto che cancellare il file o la riga incriminata...

come gli posso passare l'host key regolarmente diciamo ?

----------

